
Uber adds tipping - kimsk112
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/20/uber-adds-tipping/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14596529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14596529)

~~~
dang
We've merged the comments there.

